# Heart attack patients and marijuana use..Any heart patient smokers?



## FilthyFletch (May 27, 2015)

So basically like the title says. last week I ended up having a heart attack at 39 years old. I ended up with a 99% blockage in my widow maker and an 80% blockage and 45% blockage. I had some stents placed and put on some meds. I ended up having 10-15% heart muscle die on me.. First let me tell you it hurt like hell and scared the shit out of me. Its all related to an issue I found in December when I saw my first doc in about 30 years about getting an umbilical hernia repaired but found out I have a genetic issue where my body doesn't process or release cholesterol correctly which fucked me up damaged some organs and other nice things. I changed my life style and foods dropped 65 lbs since Jan 1 got diabeties gone kidneys back to normal liver pancreas all back to normal but we had just started looking at the heart to see if any damage and bam...heart attack so 3 stents put in.. they say bout 10 more minutes and ole Fletch would be a dirt sleeper.

Anyways thats the background. I am paranoid as shit to do anything at this point since its only like 10 days out from happening. I feel pretty good , but I wanted to know if any heart patients or survives smoke still after it and if any issues have come from doing so. Just looking for expirence and knowledge from those who have gone though it personally. I usually smoke from a bong but now I think if I do resume my smoking for my pain and insomnia I would go with a vaporizer but as I said I'm bit paranoid right now so just dealing with the back pain and insomnia.

Thanks for any thoughts or personal expirence .


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

Hey Fletch glad to know you're back in action! vaping sounds like a plan, i rlly enjoy my volcano. how about making a clean food grade concentrate for capsules, goes well with coconut oil... that'll reduce the need to medicate, as much, thru vape or smoke.

keep on and sustained health to you brother ! peace


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2015)

Hey Fletch,
I had a heart attack a week ago, stent in place, waited along time to go to the hospital. I have an appointment with the cardiologist next week and need to know the cannabis questions also ,I asked the nurse on my release, and because it can lower blood pressure, she suggested I discuss with the doc first.
so I have no answer, but will follow here & post what I learn.
I hope you are well, scary shit my friend.

Peace bob


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 27, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Hey Fletch,
> I had a heart attack a week ago, stent in place, waited along time to go to the hospital. I have an appointment with the cardiologist next week and need to know the cannabis questions also ,I asked the nurse on my release, and because it can lower blood pressure, she suggested I discuss with the doc first.
> so I have no answer, but will follow here & post what I learn.
> I hope you are well, scary shit my friend.
> ...


Best of luck to you also..Yeah it scared me pretty good. I tried to walk it off when it was first starting until it put me to my knees and the heart said "Excuse me dipshit you will not be walking this off" lol. My normal bp runs about 100/56 but they put me on a blood pressure med for some reason so I'm like 80's/ 50 I asked about how low is too low and got a stupid answer "Well you should be fine unless you pass out then let us know and we will modify the doseage".... I kinda looked at the docs like they were retarded but yeah I'm good until I pass out from low BP is the answer they are sticking too lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> Best of luck to you also..Yeah it scared me pretty good. I tried to walk it off when it was first starting until it put me to my knees and the heart said "Excuse me dipshit you will not be walking this off" lol. My normal bp runs about 100/56 but they put me on a blood pressure med for some reason so I'm like 80's/ 50 I asked about how low is too low and got a stupid answer "Well you should be fine unless you pass out then let us know and we will modify the doseage".... I kinda looked at the docs like they were retarded but yeah I'm good until I pass out from low BP is the answer they are sticking too lol.


I had made hash caps that morning & without checking dose, I ate 4 caps, ànd 
about 1 1/2 hrs later felt the effects, then started to feel light headed & dizzy, thought maybe it was just a big anxiety attack, then the chest pressure started, I also tried to wait/walk it off, but it just got worse, I waited 18 hrs before going to emergency, the first two dr's said I should be dead, I lost a lot of heart tissue I'm told.
my bp is also low now, I used to be on bp meds for hight bp, the bp question is one I have written down to ask next week.
I'm 57 & have always been healthy and active, it's been a wake up, I need to change my diet......dying for BACON !!.....
I'm writing down some questions now for the doc, if ya have any that I can ask let me know.


----------



## cannadan (May 27, 2015)

I asked my heart doctor.....who told me it was way more important to keep diabetes in control...
cigarettes are a def....no no....
but I had open heart surgery(age 46) to repair 4 blockages....and it was an eye opener....
I have a variety of other issues....so was prescribed medical mj,,,,about two years after the heart attack..
that was 9 years ago....
like others have mentioned probably best to vape...but I would not hesitate to ask your doctor what
they think the real risks are...and then weigh your decision....
by including your doctor....you also have someone in your corner....who knows your personal condition....


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the input great to get. When I was first tested in Dec for the hernia blood work my labs showed my Triglycerides were little over 7000..yes 7000.. My overall Cholesterol was 785 my blood sugar was 386 and my A1C was 10.95. If you know these numbers you know I was messed up for sure lol. They wanted me on insulin shots and statins that day but I talked them into giving me 30 days to see what I could do on my own. I'm 6'6" and at the time 298 heaviest was 315 earlier in 2014. Went from 14 hours a day of construction to 14 hour days in a desk seat working on computer web design so pounds came fast. Soo she gave me 30 days I dropped 35 lbs by changing diet and I also was pushed into trying an Eastern medicine doc by some people I knew and trusted so she checked me out put this pile of what I call forest floor crap and possibly drywall into packs to make Tea and drink once a day. I threw up first 6 times taking it as it was so bad but got used to it.It still was horrible but I kept it down. Went in 45 days later for a recheck and my Blood sugar was 118 A1C was 7.1 and Triglycerides were 174 total cholesterol was 170.. Flash to now in hospital blood work right before surgery came out as Blood sugar glucose was 99 where it hangs now only swings to like 126 after meals. Triglycerides are 170 over all Cholesterol is 164 and A1C is at 5.8 and weight is now 232. Cut out all my pop no fast food or processed foods. occasional red meat very very lean . Lean skinless turkey and chicken. Fresh veggies greens are your friend. Low carb small portions of whole grain products like bread or pasta. I used to prefer 1 large dinner meal but now I'm on 3 meals all small portions with 2 snacks like a yogurt between meals each day. Oh and now they have me watching sodium not that I have a bp issue or such just because Im considered a heart friendly diet patient now too lol. 

I figure Ill shoot for dropping 25 more lbs or so. Should get my A1C to around 5.4 when I can get some exercis going again and if all is good in a year they say I might be able to get that hernia worked on...I figure had it 3 years already whats one more year..Id like to get some unbiased answers from my doctors on MJ but I know they all seem to against anything to do with it here in this state. Some are just now coming forward with medical MJ just getting started. You look online and the so called paid studies find its the worst thing on earth for any thing and shouldn't ever be used sooo kinda sucks .I'm supposed to be setting my cardio rehab up but I got overwhelmed with numbers names dates places so I have to get that set up and maybe then I can try to get some unbiased thoughts on it.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## cannadan (May 31, 2015)

did cardio rehab....after surgery....most of the participants will be older....
but they will gear to light workout to you directly....
things like rowing ...arm bikes....standing bikes.....and light stretching exercise....
only lasted about 3 month's....and they monitor at first...which is kind good....
they try and get you addicted to exercise.....which is a good thing....


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey @FilthyFletch 
I'm going to my cardiologist today, do you have any questions I can ask on your behalf ?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 2, 2015)

I dont but id like to hear what he has to say.

Could you pls get very detailed answers. I understand it may go over your head.

Mention bi and triphasic effects regarding dosage. Obviously blood pressure spikes and drops as well.
Its hard to have a real discussion between specialists with the current legality here


----------



## yourmind (Jun 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I had made hash caps that morning & without checking dose, I ate 4 caps, ànd
> about 1 1/2 hrs later felt the effects


I'm no doc but I would say the hash caps caused this.

This concerns me. I am a heart patient. Used cannabis since 16. I had catheter ablation when I was 19 to correct supra ventricular tachycardia that developed the year prior. I still have premature ventricular contractions constantly and have not noticed a correlation between cannabis use and frequency of pvcs. However, this condition puts me at a higher risk of sudden cardiac arrest. 

I have also read articles about heavy cannabis users having strokes from brain blockage and upon autopsy it was reported that the vessels in the brain were coated in an extraordinary amount of plaque

http://m.livescience.com/26965-marijuana-smoking-stroke-risk.html

Also this http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/791422


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 3, 2015)

I can attest to that.
Cannabis has actually caused a few deaths..though wr arent supposed to talk about it.
Had 2 die in 2 years that ive seen in austin tx
Yea heart and brain issues-edema etc


----------



## vostok (Jun 3, 2015)

Once you feel the hand of death on your shoulder, skipping a burger is easy, just remember how you looked as a kid when life had less hassle,
a quality blood pressure monitor is a great investment, and forcing yourself into alternative diets is better than starvation,
stay sharp and dream of that jogging?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2015)

yourmind said:


> I'm no doc but I would say the hash caps caused this.
> 
> This concerns me. I am a heart patient. Used cannabis since 16. I had catheter ablation when I was 19 to correct supra ventricular tachycardia that developed the year prior. I still have premature ventricular contractions constantly and have not noticed a correlation between cannabis use and frequency of pvcs. However, this condition puts me at a higher risk of sudden cardiac arrest.
> 
> ...


The hash caps may have " triggered" a heart reaction, but for me it was high cholesterol , clogged arteries I'm told.
I saw my cardiologist yesterday, he suggested I refrain from canna is for awhile
( no timeline ) until I'm back in better shape, builed up exercise program a bit.
I see him in a month & will ask again.
he did say he's not against cannabis in general , but it can raise pulse & lower BP, so l should wait a while .


----------



## yourmind (Jun 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> The hash caps may have " triggered" a heart reaction, but for me it was high cholesterol , clogged arteries I'm told.
> I saw my cardiologist yesterday, he suggested I refrain from canna is for awhile
> ( no timeline ) until I'm back in better shape, builed up exercise program a bit.
> I see him in a month & will ask again.
> he did say he's not against cannabis in general , but it can raise pulse & lower BP, so l should wait a while .


Regardless of the cause I wish you the best. I hate to see anyone suffer. From what I've read and from experience Cayenne pepper is amazing for the cardiovascular and circulatory system. 

Interesting you say cannabis is supposed to increase heart rate and lower blood pressure because in my experience I have a low resting heart rate and often high blood pressure. And my Endocannabinoid system is heavily saturated  

cheers y'all toke it easy


----------



## vostok (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm Hypo as fuck and even more so, how many stoners buy a blood pressure monitor as a birthday present ...lol
My doc hates me! hes Gay I'm not, but we try to keep it on a professional footing that fails often
years back I put on a shit load of weight quitting cig smoking, it was a shock to add so much weight,
when I wasn't binge eating just eating normal like!
then in the movie house I got bad indigestion I thought, went to the doc,...now I'm here 
with high cholesterol etc etc,,I gotta ge back to biking around 

love it!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 4, 2015)

Good shares guys. I ve been kind of doing my own cardio rehab on the side. I do notice I can breath a lot better now though. I used to get winded just from talking . We were out by the hospital the other day and decided to go walking around and find some lunch since it was extra nice out. Got 5 miles in 2.5 to the place and 2.5 back after light lunch. Not winded or tired felt real good. I know Im extras sensitive to my chest still you question every twitch or twing of pain but seems to be ok. I have a follow up dr appointment in 2 weeks and some new blood work in about 4 weeks so guess Ill see how things look and maybe bring the discussion up but probably not since still not a legal med in this state ..getting close though. I appreciate the sharing and stories here.


----------



## yourmind (Jun 5, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> Good shares guys. I ve been kind of doing my own cardio rehab on the side. I do notice I can breath a lot better now though. I used to get winded just from talking . We were out by the hospital the other day and decided to go walking around and find some lunch since it was extra nice out. Got 5 miles in 2.5 to the place and 2.5 back after light lunch. Not winded or tired felt real good. I know Im extras sensitive to my chest still you question every twitch or twing of pain but seems to be ok. I have a follow up dr appointment in 2 weeks and some new blood work in about 4 weeks so guess Ill see how things look and maybe bring the discussion up but probably not since still not a legal med in this state ..getting close though. I appreciate the sharing and stories here.


. 
Glad your feeling better fletch. Keep running mate! I know what you mean about being extra sensitive to your chest. Ever since my heart condition developed I pay too much attention to my heart now and notice every little skip Or slight disturbance. And when my heart skips if feels like it stops. As in times up kid. I've had to come to terms with death because my heart is a constant reminder of my mortality. As much as a burden and source of great sadness it is, I consider it a blessing. I feel more grateful knowing what a fragile gift I've been given. This existence of consciousness within a fleshly body is the gateway to enlightenment


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm still at the winded phase, only been a few weeks now.
they want me to go to cardio rehab, but Obama affordable care has me payin $60 copay per visit, three times a week suggested.
One of my meds has a $ 300 copay for 30 days !, enough to stress me to another attack.
enough bitching, I'm still alive, time to carry on...


----------

